# CBD Ejuice Questions



## CMMACKEM (15/7/19)

I know absolutely nothing about CBD a liquid so I would appreciate some help.


Can this ejuice be vaporized in or with a traditional Mod, Tank, cotton and coils?

It contains no nic and is available in 100mg and 250mg can I vape theses at .09 at 120w?


----------



## stevie g (15/7/19)

As long as it's made with PG/VG yes you can. If it's made with MCT oil then no that's only for oral consumption.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/7/19)

This thread could help.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I know absolutely nothing about CBD a liquid so I would appreciate some help.
> 
> 
> Can this ejuice be vaporized in or with a traditional Mod, Tank, cotton and coils?
> ...



@CMMACKEM You can vape CBD juice in any mod, *but the wattage must not be higher than 20W*. If it's higher than 20W the CBD will burn, rendering it ineffective - and throwing your money down the drain.

EDIT: As @stevie g said, just make sure that you've got the CBD which is meant for vaping. One can also get CBD which can be added to food/drink, or used sublingually i.e. under the tongue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Wimmas (15/7/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I know absolutely nothing about CBD a liquid so I would appreciate some help.
> 
> 
> Can this ejuice be vaporized in or with a traditional Mod, Tank, cotton and coils?
> ...


I'm sorry but I almost passed out laughing! Vaping CBD on a 0.09 build at 120w..... Not many vape normal juice at those numbers!

Apparently it should be vaped at no more than 20w, and I believe a high ohm build as well.

You made my day! 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Adephi (15/7/19)

To be honest I most likely would have done the same.

CBD is still new to most of us. So enjoy reading these posts.


----------



## Hooked (16/7/19)

Wimmas said:


> I'm sorry but I almost passed out laughing! Vaping CBD on a 0.09 build at 120w..... Not many vape normal juice at those numbers!
> 
> Apparently it should be vaped at no more than 20w, and I believe a high ohm build as well.
> 
> ...



@Wimmas I strongly suggest that you keep your laughter to yourself in future. People should be free to ask questions without the fear of being laughed at.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## stevie g (16/7/19)

Wimmas said:


> I'm sorry but I almost passed out laughing! Vaping CBD on a 0.09 build at 120w..... Not many vape normal juice at those numbers!
> 
> Apparently it should be vaped at no more than 20w, and I believe a high ohm build as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah it would cost a fortune blowing through 30ml a day 

No offence to OP just commenting on the statement.

There is no hard limit on maximum watts though.

Efficiency of vaporisation determines the upper and lower thresholds. 

A 28awg wire on a 2mm diameter = 20 watts 

A 26awg * 3 inner/ 36awg *1 outer alien coil on a 3mm diameter = 50 watts

Under each scenario the 28awg @ 20w will probably over heat itself before the alien @ 50w 

Temperature in coil core more relevant than an arbitrary maximum assignment without providing context.



Wire mass determines the wattage to use

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/7/19)

Wimmas said:


> I'm sorry but I almost passed out laughing! Vaping CBD on a 0.09 build at 120w..... Not many vape normal juice at those numbers!
> 
> Apparently it should be vaped at no more than 20w, and I believe a high ohm build as well.
> 
> ...



Many people vape at that wattage, even higher on .10 ohm or lower builds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Wimmas I strongly suggest that you keep your laughter to yourself in future. People should be free to ask questions without the fear of being laughed at.



Thanks, I am not bothered but you always get some fool that ruins it for the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (17/7/19)

It was said in good spirit and not to offend anyone @Hooked and @CMMACKEM. No further comments from me (the fool). 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/19)

Wimmas said:


> It was said in good spirit


And that is how I, for one, understood it. Peace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

By the way, if you're looking for CBD for pets:

These biscuits work very well to calm a dog and this site offers a variety of pet CBD products. I see their Serenity biscuits are out of stock but they work very well too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

stevesmith said:


> yes, you can use cbd ejuice be vaporized in or with a traditional Mod.



But not above 20W. If you vape at higher than 20W the CBD burns which renders it ineffective. So I've been told.


----------



## CaliGuy (19/8/19)

Vaping CBD one needs to be assured that the type and quality of CBD being mixed into VG/PG juice can’t lead to respiratory issues down the line. My take on the whole CBD vape is one has to trust the source and be mindful of any black market product. CBD vape being relatively new and with no safety standards to speak of may come with some inherent risks, with anything new the unknown is always a factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

*Local sushi restaurant serves up CANNAfornia rolls*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/local-sushi-restaurant-serves-up-cannafornia-rolls/


----------

